# Daddy's job



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The teacher asked her class to write down on a piece of paper the type of work their daddies did.

The children, very excitedly, scribbled their answers.

One by one, the teacher asked each child to stand and describe the job.

There was much laughter and screaming, that is apart from little Tommy.

"Tommy, why do you look so sad?" asked the teacher.

Tommy slowly rose to his feet, and replied: "My Dad's a stripper in a gay bar."

The other children remained silent, as Tommy continued.

"Sometimes, he doesn't come home, and my Mummy sits crying.
Sometimes, he sells his body for other men's pleasure."

There were gasps around the classroom.

The teacher acted quickly and dismissed the children, telling them to go out and play.

She then walked up to little Tommy, put her arm around his shoulders, and asked: "Is all that true, Tommy?"

"No, not at all Miss. He really plays cricket for England, but I was too embarrassed to say."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Wa hoo very topical..


----------

